# Is it ok to smoke/vaporize marijuana after angioplasty/heart attack?



## sir potalot (Jan 25, 2011)

Angioplasty is when they open your artery with a balloon and they put a stent, inside your artery so it cannot collapse and cause another heart attack.

My friend got Angioplasty 9 days ago, is it safe for him too vaporize? or will it make his heart beat faster. he is taking aspirin and blood pressure tablets too keep the blood thin and flowing so it cannot clot onto the stent and cause another heart attack. if he cannot, when can he vaporize?


----------

